# Need a weedless saltwater hook?



## captken

<P align=center>FISHING TIP # 161<P align=center>WEEDLESS SALTWATER HOOKS<P align=center>by<P align=center>CAPT KEN ROY

I have a hard time getting soft plastic lures to run straight using the "Texas Rig." I much prefer to rig jerk baits with a weeless hook. I haven't been able to find weedless saltwater hooks so I learned to make my own. Here is one way to make a weedless saltwater hook. I also make 3 other weedless hook rigs using wire.










4/0 Mustad 3407 hook, Weed guard is 80# BigGame, Snell knots are 50# Big Game Solar green.

Notice the knot behind the weedguard. See the forward facing tag end? This is a bait holder for soft plastic and GULP lures. While working for Berkley, I probably taught 10,000 fishermen to tie this rig. (This was my personal idea and not on Berkley's list of topics.)

If your bait tears, you can rotate the back SNELL KNOT 90 degrees and it will find a new griping surface and allow you to catch a few more fish on your lure

I can tie this in less than a minute and cary on a conversation at the same time.

Learn the SNELL KNOT and you can make all kinds of good rigs.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Thanks, great idea.


----------



## captken

Here is my all time favorite Snook soft plastic rigged with my homemade weedless hook.

I made the weedless hook then rigged the bait.

Tip:Before snelling the weedguard to the hook, take regular pliers with serrated jaws and crimp the ends of the mono used for the guard itself. When you snell over this crimped area, the weedguard will never slip. I don't use glue to hold it in place.










8" Sluggo with a 6/0 3407 Mustad hook. Weeguard is 80# test Trilene Big Game.

This particular *SNELL KNOT *is the handiest, fastestand strongest knot I know of. It is Tip # 2 in my Tips and Tricks E-book.


----------

